# Halloween 2011 animation "sneak peek"



## disney-fan-reborn (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's a "sneak peek" of some animation I'm working on to accompany my Jack-o-Lantern arch this coming Halloween! I have A LOT more to do! AND I'm doing 2 songs worth of animation! I used Anime Studio Debut 8 to create everything. Let me know what you think!






Here's a link to my arch topic:
http://forums.planetchristmas.com/index.php?/topic/41621-pumpkin-arch/


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

That is pretty cool. I would like to see it with the arch. I am sure they will compliment each other.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like it! Very Disney-like


----------



## Grouf (May 3, 2010)

I like it. Nice work...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job on the animation


----------



## disney-fan-reborn (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's another "sneak peek" at some more animation I'm working on for Halloween 2011! I created it with Anime Studios Debut 8....the same as the animation in the OP. I won't be posting any more video clips until the show goes "LIVE". Enjoy!


----------



## BarBWire (Jul 14, 2011)

Awe those are too cute! Id like to see what they look like with the arch! I bet that will be Awesome.


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

That's a pretty sweet tribute to one of the coolest movies ever made. How'd you get the audio file of Oogie Boogie with the trick-or-treaters? Very nicely done.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Very cool work!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

This might be a stupid question, but how are you going to use these animations? Are you projecting them onto something? I like them, very nice work.


----------



## disney-fan-reborn (Apr 4, 2010)

Ryan Wern said:


> This might be a stupid question, but how are you going to use these animations? Are you projecting them onto something? I like them, very nice work.


I will be projecting them on a screen that will come down behind my Jack-o-Lantern arch (see this thread... http://forums.planetchristmas.com/index.php?/topic/41621-pumpkin-arch/page__st__140 ). The animations will be synchronized to the light show the arch does. It will be a rear projection as well. I did a test recently, and it looks REALLY cool!

Here's a teaser video of what I'm going to be projecting. It's a jazzier version of the same song in the video below this one.





Here's what the arch looked like in action last year!...


----------



## lorddeathbane (Aug 6, 2011)

very cool


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

*love this!!*

so is there any chance that you would send a copy of it to some of us!!!! PLEASE!!! some of us (Like me) cannot do animations for my life.


----------

